# Elk in Parleys



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Have any of you guys been through Parleys canyon in the last few days? Have you seen any elk in there yet? I have a cow tag for that area that opens on Saturday, and I'm wondering if the big masses of elk are in there yet.

Thanks.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

there was not much snow at all up there on Friday.To find the elk you will have to hike up high to find them.good luck


----------



## elkmaster (Nov 5, 2007)

As of Saturday the elk were hanging out up high on the ridges. Near the tops. How far north does your tag extend? We saw a few cows up emigration that were hanging out in the Mahogany.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

DON'T KNOW WHAT TAG YOU HAVE, BUT THE ANTLERLESS ELK TAG FOR THAT AREA STARTED ON 11/21. The elk are there, you just have to hike a bit!


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

I've been hunting up there for the last week or so and there have been very few cows. On Monday I glassed up over 30 bulls from the mtn dell exit to the top little mtn pass yet only 3 cows and even those might have been spikes at such a long distance.

Yesterday I saw another group that had 5 cows in it. Today there were 40 or so cows way up Alexander behind the golf course. In a few more days all the cows will be moving over. I think the snow was too deep up top for the cows and calves to get over that last few days. With our archery over now they will mellow out and you should be able to have a good chance on one just above little dell res. almost right on the closed road if you go up during the middle of the week.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. My tag starts Saturday the 19th and goes through January. I can only hunt the area south of I-80, it's basicaly the archery only area of Salt Lake County. However, this is a rifle hunt for cows and that's why it didn't open until after the archery hunts were over. Do any of you know if they have finished that game fence on the south side of the road yet? That may pose a problem if it's done.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Elkoholic8 said:


> Do any of you know if they have finished that game fence on the south side of the road yet? That may pose a problem if it's done.


It done on the lower half and i don't know about the up higher yet.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

You can also hunt Millcreek with that tag, and I know there are elk in there, but like other areas, you will have to hike. Bring a sled with you to take it out.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Thought you were refering to the cow hunt on the north side of Parleys. Can you hunt out on the front above the houses? If so, send me a pm with your email or phone number. I live up here and can glass them from my kitchen table 

Cheers,
Pete


----------

